# Ellen Pompeo, Sandra Oh, Catherine Heigl, Chyler Leigh, Sara Ramirez: Grey's Antatomy Promo Shoot Sesason 6 x 34



## Q (30 Sep. 2009)

Viel Spaß mit den Assistenzärztinnen 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## General (30 Sep. 2009)

Frau Doktor bitte 1x......

...

 sag für die Mädels


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2009)

Kann man sich die auch verschreiben lassen ? 
:thx: dir für die hübschen Ärztinnen :thumbup:


----------



## Q (30 Sep. 2009)

rolli schrieb:


> Kann man sich die auch verschreiben lassen ?
> :thx: dir für die hübschen Ärztinnen :thumbup:



... lol6 Also ich hab mich ein paar mal verschrieben, als ich dem Post einen Titel gegeben hab. lol5

Wir Kerls sind doch alle gleich :mussweg:


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2009)

Irgendwie hast du Recht  :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (1 Okt. 2009)

Die Damen hätte ich gerne intravenös. Gerne auch eine Überdosis.



 für dein Posting.


----------



## malyotu (1 Juli 2017)

Lovely ladies! Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## helena555 (20 Feb. 2018)

beautiful photos thanks


----------

